# Northern Spain Free Camping



## Tim3 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Folks

We´re just about to head back north out of Portugal through N Spain. Haven´t met any UK vans for a few weeks noe so thought we´d put up a quick post to get any useful tips you might have.

As far as free camping is concerned, how easy is it to find places and what is the likelihood of being moved on/fined?

On a practical note, where do you find fresh water and empty toilets? In Portugal we´ve had no problems with drinking water fonts which are everywhere, and using public toilets or lifting manhole covers to access sewers to dispose of waste is easy.

Would love to have the time to search more thoroughly as I´m sure this has been covered a thousand times but internet access is limited so quicker to just ask.

Look forward to hearing any replies.

Tim


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi,
We are back just over a week after spending time in Northern Spain and France. Drove from east to West. Great country.
We initially stayed in a couple of campsites because we were unsure of wildcamping practises, but then we got brave and had some lovely experiences.

Listing from the west. Finnisterre (Fisterre) we parked on the harbour in the town, no facilities, apart from a bin, but we were prepared having been in a campsite and were heading for another. 
In A Coruna (Must SEE Don't Miss) We went out the road from the town towards the Hercules tower. On the left side before the tower there is an Aquarium with a car park, and we camped there right beside the sea. The car park up at the lighthouse had vans parked in it too, didn't seem to be a problem. Our favourite city.

Verichio, just beside Cabo de Penas is the most northerly point in Spain and we parked by the beach there. Driving into Verichio the town is cordoned off from vehicles other than residents but there is a very driveable track all the way to the beach, just keep going, and park on a grassy car park there. Beautiful walk all along the headland there, amazing waves and scenery.This is west of Santander.

Comillas town near San Vincente de Barquares (maybe spelt wrong) we parked down at the harbour there, in a car park. There was water, public loos, and bins, and the town is lovely. This looked to be a new development with signs being erected so the tolerance of wildcamping might change as the season goes on.The police station is right beside the car park and the police were around all the time and took no notice of all the MHs that were parked there.Take the signs for the Playa from the traffic lights in the town. This was our favourite small town.

Park Naturale Bardenal Reale in the Rioja region was another must see. We parked in it for two nights and it was a magical place. No facilities but nobody around and we had prepared before we stayed there so didn't need anything.
Our favourite non-urban place by far. 
Wildcamping seemed to be tolerated very well, there were a lot of Spanish MHs around as it was the Easter holidays and we could have done fewer campsites if we had been more sure of ourselves.
We stayed in campsites in Santiago de Compostela, Santillana del Mar. Soplelama, and Zarautz west of San Sebastian.
Water can be obtained in petrol stations, bins are everywhere and rubbish is often collected six days a week, and a lot of public loos around too.
Northern Spain is a most interesting part of the country, unlike the cliched spanish resorts, the people are friendly and everywhere felt very safe.
Enjoy your trip. I would go back in a blink of an eye.

Ca
Pics taken in our favourite wildcamp in Bardenas Reale.


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

There are plenty of free Spanish Áreas de Servicio (Aires) in northern Spain.

Have a look at this link La PACA it's in Spanish but not too difficult to understand.


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

The La Paca link is just about the most helpful I`ve yet seen on Aires in Spain. It takes away the mystery of aire/stellplatze hopping in Spain and worrying whether the Garcia will be turfing you out just as you`re settling down for the night.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Here is a selection of free camping places that we found suitable for overnight stops on a tour of the Iberian Peninsular. We either night stopped or had lunch/siesta in all of these places. 

We were very surprised by the very few motorhomes that were about at this time (May/June) of the year. The Spanish were out in force at the weekends but mid week it was very quiet. The one exception was Cape Finisterre where there were several vans and many visitors.
Many nights we were camped by ourselves. 

CAMPOSANCOS.
Parking at the ferry terminal. There is a very cheap (Euro 5.80) 15 minute ferry from Caminna (Portugal) to Camposancos (Spain).

ALDAN HARBOUR.
Parking in harbour area.

CAPE CORRUBED.
Parking area around lighthouse.

PUNTA LOURA.
Parking by lighthouse, very remote area.

CAPE FINISTERRE.
Parking by lighthouse. Could be a problem in the wet. There is a large tarmac car park on the right one kilometre before the lighthouse.

CAPE VILAN.
Parking in lighthouse car park, very remote.

CEDEIRA.
Parking in port car park.

SAN ANDRES DU TEIXIDO.
Parking in view point area over looking village.” Do not drive into village” 

PORTO DE ESPASANTE.
Parking on harbour area.

PORTO DE BARES.
Free campsite (except July/August) on harbour area. Many static vans left on site. Water available.

PORTO DO BARQUEIRO.
Parking on harbour.


GONCHA DE ARTEDO.
Parking area behind beach.

EL PUNTAL.
Car parking bays on estuary road.

TAZONES.
Very picturesque village/harbour. Parking in car park on approach to village.

SAN VICENTE DE LA BARQUERA.
Parking on “Playas” at eastern end of town. Can be very crowded/noisy at weekends and in July/August.

PLAYA OYANBRE.
Parking in beach car park.

SAUNCES.
Punta del Dichoso, parking in car park area.

QUEJO.
Parking in harbour area/car park.

AJO.
Parking in beach and picnic area car park. Water available.

DUESO.
Parking on rough ground behind sand dunes. Beware of patches of soft sand.

Enjoy your trip.

Don


----------



## Tim3 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey guys

Many thanks for your help. As always very helpful and informative! 

Have arrived in Spain and are currently on a commercial site, a shock to the system after so long in Portugal without one. Still, its a good opportunity to hire a modem, get online and read all this helpful advice. Also an easy introduction to a new country.

Thanks again.


----------

